# Attic / Intersitial Space



## damstein (Apr 5, 2013)

Wondering if anyone would happen to know where specifically the IBC defines interstitial space, or if an attic would be considered a specific type of inerstitial space?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## north star (Apr 5, 2013)

*~ + ~*

This information is from Wikipedia ( architecture ):

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstitial_space_(architecture)*



 

The illustration above is a conceptual drawing only, ...for a medical facility !

*~ + ~*


----------



## mark handler (Apr 5, 2013)

A "Intersitial Space"  is a "concealed space"

The IBC and NFPA 13 DEFINE "concealed space"


----------



## damstein (Apr 5, 2013)

I hardly think wikipedia is a quotable resource from a building code standpoint.  (Not that I didn't see this diagram online before my initial post.)

Having read this section, I do not see any specific reference to interstital space requirements.  By your inference that an interstital space is a concealed space, could one also conclude that an "attic" qualifies as a concealed space seeing as attics are referenced in this section?


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 6, 2013)

look in the definitons section


----------



## Dr. J (Apr 9, 2013)

It does not really address a "real" interstitial space like in a VA hospital.  The Wiki-picture is pretty accurate for what is done in these type of facilities.  It is always a debate whether this is a concealed accessible space, an occupied floor, part of a floor-ceiling assembly, or other concept.  The typical questions are whether it needs to be sprinklered and how to protect penetrations.


----------



## wmcleaveland (Aug 25, 2020)

There is no definition for "concealed space" in the IBC


----------



## ICE (Aug 25, 2020)

wmcleaveland said:


> There is no definition for "concealed space" in the IBC


Technically, that is fifty percent correct.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 26, 2020)

So the question is in regards to $$ I suspect?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 26, 2020)

Reading different code sections from different codes it is generally implied that a concealed space is also an interstitial space and an attic is also a concealed space.

[BG] ATTIC. The space between the ceiling framing of the top story and the underside of the roof.

703.7 Marking and identification.
Where there is an accessible concealed floor, floor-ceiling or attic space, fire walls, fire barriers, fire partitions, smoke barriers and smoke partitions or any other wall required to have protected openings or penetrations shall be effectively and permanently identified with signs or stenciling in the concealed space. Such identification shall:
P2706.1 General.
 interstitial spaces above ceilings and below floors


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 27, 2020)

damstein said:


> I hardly think wikipedia is a quotable resource from a building code standpoint.  (Not that I didn't see this diagram online before my initial post.)
> 
> Having read this section, I do not see any specific reference to interstital space requirements.  By your inference that an interstital space is a concealed space, could one also conclude that an "attic" qualifies as a concealed space seeing as attics are referenced in this section?



May depend on head height within it?


----------



## sergoodo (Sep 1, 2020)

Attic and concealed space both have IBC requirements, determine what your interstitial space be an attic or concealed space


----------



## TheCommish (Sep 2, 2020)

If there were stairs to the attic area it would not be a concealed space, it would  be an attic


----------



## mark handler (Sep 2, 2020)

damstein said:


> Wondering if anyone would happen to know where specifically the IBC defines interstitial space, or if an attic would be considered a specific type of inerstitial space?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


an *ATTIC**.* is defined in the . "_The space between the ceiling framing of the top story and the underside of the roof._ "

*Interstitial space* is not, it is defined in architectural dictionary's as _"An interstitial space is an intermediate space located *between regular-use floors*, commonly located in hospitals and laboratory-type buildings to allow space for the mechanical systems of the building."_
Not an attic.


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2020)

Ok why are we talking about a 2013 post??

That was replied to in 2020?

There is no definition for "concealed space" in the IBC


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 2, 2020)

mark handler said:


> an *ATTIC**.* is defined in the . "_The space between the ceiling framing of the top story and the underside of the roof._ "
> 
> *Interstitial space* is not, it is defined in architectural dictionary's as _"An interstitial space is an intermediate space located *between regular-use floors*, commonly located in hospitals and laboratory-type buildings to allow space for the mechanical systems of the building."_
> Not an attic.



And sometimes a return air plenum on those floors?


----------

